# Checking in...w/ new addition this year....



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello all....been gone a LOONG time....

It's "train under the tree" season, and I like to add a little something every year to the setup.....

This year I snagged a Lionel-made (via China) AF 582 blinking signal. Here's a vid of it in action:






The GOOD: Made of metal. Looks good. More to scale than the original AF piece. Works like a real signal. Pressure switch works great.

The BAD: Made in China stamped on the bottom.....that really seems out of place among all the vintage flyer stuff around it. Pressure switch a bit large and bulky. TINY little wires coming from base are difficult to strip and keep in spring clips. 

Got it from Trainz via Ebay, about 35% off retail price of $59.99. All in all, a worthwhile piece to have under the tree this year.

Hope everyone is doing well!

Greg


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the realistic operation. Unfortunately in today's world we have nothing left but to accept the rest of the issues. I believe there are other mfrs. out there that make even more realistic looking/working flashers -- NJ International and Z-Stuff I think are two of the names I've heard. Both seem to offer nice items but usually costly. And they would need outside activation that is not included. All-in-all, I'd say you got a good deal there.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Greg: Very very nice; I like it. I like the 582 so much better than the 760. The 760 is
way to out of proportion for realism. The only thing I do not like about what Lionel gives
you is that pressure track trip. It looks like is does not belong.(Big and Ugly) I rather use Lionel L153IR
instead. Thanks Greg for the neat pictures. Below is three pictures of what I just talked 
about. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I do not have one of these so I have a question, why is that big yellow base on the bottom? Is that where the electronics are stored to alternate flash? It seems like if the big base wasn't there, it would be just about the right height looking at these photos.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I do not have one of these so I have a question, why is that big yellow base on the bottom? Is that where the electronics are stored to alternate flash? It seems like if the big base wasn't there, it would be just about the right height looking at these photos.



Yes, I assume the electronics are in the base....it's got that resin filling the base with the two tiny little wires coming out. If you could somehow bury the base in a layout, I think it would look nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I like!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I do not have one of these so I have a question, why is that big yellow base on the bottom? Is that where the electronics are stored to alternate flash? It seems like if the big base wasn't there, it would be just about the right height looking at these photos.


Don: This was based on the old A/F 582 that was made in 1948-50 I believe. Like a lot
of Lionel remakes it may have been made with the same mold which they bought. BTW an
original mint one with the box are sold now near $800-$1000. They got an original #588
Semaphore on E-Bay now with the same base--starting bid--$5000!!! Extremely rare piece!
Larry

P.S. Don't forget in those days they had no electronics; everything done with solenoids which take way
more room then modern day switching.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Don: This was based on the old A/F 582 that was made in 1948-50 I believe. Like a lot
> of Lionel remakes it may have been made with the same mold which they bought. BTW an
> original mint one with the box are sold now near $800-$1000. They got an original #588
> Semaphore on E-Bay now with the same base--starting bid--$5000!!! Extremely rare piece!
> ...


A fool and his money are soon departed....And what's with a $55 dollar shipping charge??? People are wacko.. We all have to remember that these things were built as a TOY. I just sold a drop dead gorgeous 74 Omega,(Nova), for $5600.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> A fool and his money are soon departed....And what's with a $55 dollar shipping charge??? People are wacko.. We all have to remember that these things were built as a TOY. I just sold a drop dead gorgeous 74 Omega,(Nova), for $5600.
> View attachment 32583


Flyernut: I would think that $55 shipping has a lot to do with insuring for the transport. One has
to study the item before making general statements. Who would have paid 10K for a used
L88 Corvette in 1970?? BTW they are selling close to 1 Million $ now!! Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice lookin car -- your buddy Lou Gramm buy it??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Nice lookin car -- your buddy Lou Gramm buy it??


Not this one.. A guy from Fulton bought it, and loves it.. The wife's uncle knows the guy.


----------

